

Show HN: My first RubyMotion app, lulcards. Send hilarious postcards. - gfodor

http://lulcards.com<p>Been working on this since January. RubyMotion experience was very positive, made development both enjoyable and I'd like to think faster. (Found a few bugs though!)<p>Running on AWS via OpsWorks. Using Amazon SWF for backend fulfillment workflows, which is amazing and not something I see mentioned often. Postcard printing/mailing by Amazingmail, payments by Stripe, address resolution by SmartyStreets (who are great and hooked me up with with free unlimited API calls for a year.)<p>Would love any feedback or suggestions, thanks!
======
gw666
Great job--great app idea, very professional website. Congrats on all your
hard work. I downloaded it, made a picture, then...I can't send it because
neither I nor the recipient uses Facebook. Maybe consider actually letting
people use their Address Book?!! Good luck!

